# Fat&happy...and sleepy



## byoung1980 (Oct 23, 2012)

Took this pic last night. Hes such a goober.


----------



## Monroeandkaneendingbsl (Nov 10, 2012)

So so cute!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

